# Adding Home Link Mirror



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi all, just got my '07 Altima 2.5S. Its not equipped with a few things I was hoping for, but the price was right. I would like to add the Home link rear view mirror. Has any body done this? Is there a connector plug just under the headliner just waiting to be occupied? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

Never mind. Got my info from another forum......


----------

